# ACTC Academy - July 28



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

The Almaden Cycle Touring Club will begin a new session of the academy starting July 28 with Intro to Bike Riding. This is a good program for new riders to learn basic bike skills and increase their comfort level riding on the streets. 

http://www.actc.org/academy/index.php

Doesn't look like the site has been updated with the new start date, but everything else should be the same.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Are these classes open to the public, or are they for club members only?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I think you have to join the club - the fee for that is $20.


----------

